# Aerobed?? Advice



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi.

Yesterday on our way home from the Texas Outbackers Spring Rally -- i had to stop off at Sports Authority to purchase my son some soccer cleats...

While there SA was having a big clearance sale on their AeroBeds... They had their normal queen size AeroBeds marked down from 117.00 to 47.00 so of course I jumped on the deal without really any proper planning...

So here's the potential problem (possibly)

The queen size AeroBed mattress is an absolutely perfect replacement fit for the outback queen mattress.

The problem is that there is a blower motor that extends approx 4 inches out from the center head of the mattress and is approx 6 inches wide at its base that when the mattress is inflated, pushes up against the wall and the mattress...

So when the mattress is fully inflated -- the blower motor is squeezed/wedged hard up in between the mattress and the plywood wall of the slide out.... and I mean its pretty darn snug/tight...

What i need to know is if any of you are also using the AeroBed in this configuration and if you think that this squeeze will eventually hurt either the mattress or the wall...

thx

Ghosty


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have an Aero bed at home and they work really well (don't want to make the guest TOOOO comfortable)

Anyhoot...we thought about one for the Outback the the problem you're facing right now, coupled with the fact it is an air-mattress (meaning I move...DW moves







) made us decide against it for the Outback. The memory foam (3") is the best solution for us.


----------

